# Zoomorphic vs Anthropomorphic



## Scarr88 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is something that I have been curious about for some time. I've asked my furry friends and got their flat answers very quickly, but in the world of online forums people have a tendency to explain themselves better. 

The question I present is this:
Is your Fursona a zoomorphized version of yourself?
--If so does that animal help bring out your desired social personality? 
or
Is your Fursona an Anthropomorphized version of some animal? 
--If so how much of yourself are you putting into the animal and vice versa?

To be fair Fursona seems to be based off the word persona; which, would indicate that it shows a bias towards the zoomorphic selves explanation.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2012)

A question in the Den that isn't retarded!
I'm not sure which my fursona is, though.


----------



## BRN (Aug 1, 2012)

I voted 'don't have a fursona', yet I see what the thread's trying to do, so I'll say a piece. My 'sona isn't a representation of me, but it isn't an anthropomorphic version of any animal. Being a "feral", it's really merely an avatar, rather than a representative.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't have a fursona. I've thought about this though, and am not sure if the question's truly valid; it's like dividing a chocolate bar in half and asking which is the original or asking whether a glass of water is half full or empty in some respects...hmmm

I'd say that since furries with fursonas are usually keeping specific elements of their own personality but combining them with rather more generalised elements of a chosen animal species, that it's probably zoomorphing [despite the fact furry art usually gets called anthro], because the stronger identity inevitably lies with the human mind that created the fursona, so the direction of change is apparant if that's how fursona stuff _really_ works.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Aug 1, 2012)

Memo to self: Read OP properly before voting.

My 'sona, as well as all my characters, is a zoomorphised version of a person. In my mind's eye, they're all Blotch style anthros, as I grew up on a diet of Blotch.


----------



## Scarr88 (Aug 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> I voted 'don't have a fursona', yet I see what the thread's trying to do, so I'll say a piece. My 'sona isn't a representation of me, but it isn't an anthropomorphic version of any animal. Being a "feral", it's really merely an avatar, rather than a representative.


Ah, that is a valid option I forgot to include! However, I think you were right in choosing the answer you did. I think by Fursona I mean the alternate identity one might have, whether just in the community or just online or whatever that individuals case. Having an avatar feels akin to gammer-tag. Its not a persona you take on just a visual representation of a name. (If that's the case with you I don't know)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 1, 2012)

There really isn't a difference.

"Zoomorphic" is just a subdivision of "anthropomorphic". For instance, the Japanese goddess Amaterasu can take on the zoomorphic form of a wolf, as noted in the game 'Okami' but she is also an anthropomorphic representation of the rising sun, her head framed by a red solar halo. Not all anthropomorphs are zoomorphs but all zoomorphs are anthropomorphs.

Now, as for what I think the fursona represents, I personally feel that my wolf fursona is an extension of my own persona, just given fur, tail, and pointy ears.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 1, 2012)

My fursona is definitely a zoomorphic version of myself... my characters are werecreatures, so they tend to be a bit on the animalistic side of anthros. Thick fingers with pads, digitigrade legs, and... well, never mind the last part.

They do have human forms, but I usually come up with the anthro forms first.


----------



## Scarr88 (Aug 1, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> ...


(I quote to inform that I am addressing your point without having to repost it entirely)
I think our views are very much in line. As you read in my introduction post I'm new to the community/scene, thus my querry to the masses. 

I would like to bring up the minor point you made about vocabulary. I think that might be an issue with some furries. I feel that by calling their artwork "anthro" mistakingly, causes outsiders (of the community or even within) to be given the wrong impression. 

Now this topic isn't about the community and it's views, I'll probably make another post about that some time. For now I'm sticking to individual responses.


----------



## Scarr88 (Aug 1, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> "Zoomorphic" is just a subdivision of "anthropomorphic". For instance, the Japanese goddess Amaterasu can take on the zoomorphic form of a wolf, as noted in the game 'Okami' but she is also an anthropomorphic representation of the rising sun, her head framed by a red solar halo. Not all anthropomorphs are zoomorphs but all zoomorphs are anthropomorphs.


Very true and good example. YEs on a broad scale this argument is "Is it a square or a rectangle?" but I am narrowing down the field, and had hoped that I explained myself well enough in my post the difference between zoomorphing oneself and anthropomorphizing something else. Essentially, what is your base material? if that helps.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 1, 2012)

I guess it'd be "zoomorphic" for me. My fursona is simply a symbol of my own self. If you ask me to describe my fursona's personality, you're asking me to describe my personality.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmm probably zoomorphic, I think. Not that I put much thought into it. I didn't give any personality, story, etc.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 1, 2012)

From your definition I'd say more zoomorphic, but he isn't exactly "me with fur" either. I picked personality elements that would fit with something that was somewhat less than human. Originally I had started building his personality around the idea that  he would be like his species than like me, but I gradually shifted towards modeling him after own stubborn/impulsive side. It still kind of works both ways though. 

Aesthetically he's definitely zoomorphic. He has five fingers and is usually fully clothed. He's much more of a person with fur than an animal that talks.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 1, 2012)

Hm. I would say it's Anthropomorphized version of myself. A lot of my physical and personal traits are grafted onto my Fursona, and it's rather uncanny that I closely represent a Polar Bear as well. I'm white, big (broad, not fat), I love fish, I love cold weather, and I hibernate a lot (in my room :3).


----------



## Furryjones (Aug 1, 2012)

I chose to anthropomorphize a bearded dragon for my fursona, Personality is the same as me and what have you. But I chose the bearded dragon cause after owning one for a few months I found we have a lot in common lol. Small, timid, voracious eater and likes to sleep in the sun :3


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 1, 2012)

Dear god, how insensitive. Many furs have alien fursonas, like me. >:â‚¬

(I'm joking. Calm down broseph.)


----------



## Scarr88 (Aug 2, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Dear god, how insensitive. Many furs have alien fursonas, like me. >:â‚¬
> 
> (I'm joking. Calm down broseph.)



Â¬.Â¬ I feel like you are attempting to get a rise out of me...
 I totally just noticed the white text.


----------



## Scarr88 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Hm. I would say it's* Anthropomorphized version of myself.* A lot of my physical and personal traits are grafted onto my Fursona, and it's rather uncanny that I closely represent a Polar Bear as well. I'm white, big (broad, not fat), I love fish, I love cold weather, and I hibernate a lot (in my room :3).





Furryjones said:


> I chose to *anthropomorphize a bearded dragon  for my fursona*, *Personality is the same as me and what have yo**u*. But I  chose the bearded dragon cause after owning one for a few months I found  we have a lot in common lol. Small, timid, voracious eater and likes to  sleep in the sun :3


Hmm you say Anthropomorphized self, and I understand that by the broader more full definition of the term your statement is not invalid, but I ask if you don't see that maybe you zoomorphed yourself / made yourself more animal like? You basically go on to say that is what you did, but I don't want to assume anything.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

Well mines Anthro, just add a tail, paws for the feet, claws, and pointy ears, oh and the big nose :3
Im searching for free time to draw my fursona, im good at drawing but it might take a while...


----------



## Scarr88 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> I guess I didn't even really realize there was a difference until just looking it up, I'd say it is really a mix of the two.  Some traits from zoomorphism and anthropomorphism.


I don't know if your posting picture is your fursona, but it is most assuredly dam cool looking


----------

